
Analyse Asia Podcast #11: Ben and the Shenzhen Hardware Factory - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2014/12/27/episode-11-ben-shenzhen-hardware-factory/
======
bleongcw
Episode 11 Synopsis: Benjamin Joffe (@benjaminjoffe)from HAXLR8R joins us for
an interesting discussion spanning from his travels around the world to his
current role to help hardware companies to incubate and scale in the Shenzhen
on-demand hardware global factory. In this discussion, Ben offered a primer to
how entrepreneurs from all over the world can leverage on the Shenzhen
ecosystem to build an integrated hardware and software companny and scale them
out to the world. He shares his story as a consultant, an angel investor (and
his three notable companies: CMUNE, Gengo & Tokyo Otaku Mode), a mentor in 500
Startups and HAXLR8R and his role within the global entrepreneurial ecosystem.
Of course, we have an intellectual discussion that focus on leveraging
Huntingdon's "Clash of Civilizations" on messaging apps in Asia (WeChat, LINE,
Kakao and Whatsapp) and Jared Diamond's "Guns, Germs & Steel" on startup
ecosystems from Silicon Valley to the rest of the world.

